
Dave McClure On 500 Startups: “If Sequoia Is The Yankees, We’re The Oakland A’s” - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/10/dave-mcclure-on-500-startups-if-sequoia-is-the-yankees-were-the-oakland-as/
======
keith_erskine
Heh. When was the last time Dave McClure followed the Oakland A's? I mean, to
take his analogy of "Moneyball" to his investment strategy to it's (il)logical
conclusion, you'll have a bunch of start-ups that will make it the playoffs
(seed) but never win the important game (series A).

Oh and other 'teams' will read the book, understand the new metrics that help
predict success, spend more money, and win the World Series (e.g. Liquidity
event). Maybe even do it twice in 3 years =)

~~~
davemc500hats
it's a headline, not a business plan.

don't take everything you read too seriously.

